# Ak48



## Vegs (Dec 14, 2008)

I have a quick question for anyone that may know of the AK48 strain and it's origins.

From the massive list found here on the forums, I see reference to AK47 being a mix of: Columbian X Mexican X Thai X Afghani. However, while looking at one of the more popular sites (Nirvana) they list AK48 as available but not 47. 

Does anyone know if their version of AK48 is the same as what's listed for AK47? If not, then what is the background of AK48?

Many thanks!


----------



## maineharvest (Dec 15, 2008)

I think the the AK48 is Nirvanas version of the real AK47.   That was my understanding but I could be wrong.  I grew some of Nirvanas AK48 last year and it is one of the top two strains ive ever smoked.   It was cured for about five weeks.  A few of my buddie also said it was the best they ever smoked.


----------



## Vegs (Dec 15, 2008)

Sweet! My buddy is sold on it now...


----------



## Hick (Dec 16, 2008)

yea, I believe ak48 is a re-creation" of the original ak 47... not sure by "who"..


----------



## Waspfire (Dec 16, 2008)

sry bout that


----------



## Hick (Dec 16, 2008)

flaboy420 said:
			
		

> this is whta i found on it hope it helps u out
> 
> AK strains first started emerging in the mid-1990s. The most well known of the series is AK-47. AK-48 is it's close relative.
> AK-48 is notorious for being an early-finishing indoor strain that produces tough, resilient buds that pack a potent aroma.
> ...



Sounds like a sales pitch or seed site recommendation, more than an 'unbiased' strain report


----------



## Waspfire (Dec 16, 2008)

oh sry hick i will delete it was tryign ot help my bad

ok found somthign else sounded like it was little more bias with mor einfo on the orgins 

Since the mid 1990's "AK" strains have been increasingly popular. The Nirvana AK-48 is a strong early finishing version. Its Ice mother has ancestors of Afghani, Skunk, Northern Lights and Shiva stock. An intense selection process drawing from thousands of plants was used to find this special mother. Ice flowers are richly covered in trichomes and have a dense consistency. She has a high flower-to-leaf ratio, with buds forming along her main branches. The father is Jock Horror, a three-way hybrid that combines genetics from Northern Lights, Skunk, and Haze. The Jock Horror is a heavy resin producer and an early finisher with a unique fresh flavor and a potent upbeat buzz


----------



## Hick (Dec 16, 2008)

:confused2:  HUH?....
  no need to delete it, I _thanked_ you for it!..
  It was a well presented description, I simply thought it sounded like a seed site desription. Nothing "wrong" with it..


----------



## Waspfire (Dec 16, 2008)

Hick said:
			
		

> :confused2: HUH?....
> no need to delete it, I _thanked_ you for it!..
> It was a well presented description, I simply thought it sounded like a seed site desription. Nothing "wrong" with it..


 
Its all good after reading it again u where right and it was from a seed site but this other one i found wasnt from any site sellign seeds and it gave a better info on the orgins of the AK48


----------



## Vegs (Dec 16, 2008)

Thank you very much for all the feedback! Appreciate ya's


----------



## maineharvest (Dec 18, 2008)

I must say its all true.  I have not one bad thing to say about the AK48.   I made the mistake of growing the stuff when I was living in an apartment building and the smell was rediculous.  It was a short, high yielding, and stanky plant.  This is one of the few strains where I smoked it and wished I hadnt smoked so much and regreted getting so high. 

 I seriously just talked myself into buying another ten pack.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Dec 27, 2008)

I grew AK48 in a pot outdoors last summer, 2007.  A friend gave me a couple of clones and told me it was basically the same as AK47, but from another dealer.  I planted it April 1'st, too early for my region in the Southeastern US.  It flowered too soon and I got a potent mini harvest in June.

I left some to re-veg and one survived to go full term.  I harvested it the last week of September, a week or two early, because I was beginning to get spider mites, but it was very good weed.  It had a strong odor while it was flowering.  It had nice tight buds and an impressive harvest considering it was only about 36 inches tall.  I smoked a bowl or two every day for almost a year, even after giving some away.  There are pictures in the first post of my 2008 journal.  That link is in my sig.

I loved the high, though I did chop it with a low percentage of amber trichomes.  It was a pleasant buzz, heavy at first and then left me happy and talkative; smiling too much when nobody was talking, no paranoia.  I mourn the death of my friend's mother plant.

If I ever get the opportunity, I will grow it again.


----------



## Vegs (Dec 28, 2008)

Right on, nice summary! Also, those were some nice pictures on your outdoor grow! I'll do a journal once I breed some seeds after the AK48 purchase.


----------

